# 706 Pancake Handle



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I am in need of an old school 706 pancake handle. Here is my question....is the gold-ish color on the new 706 parts different than the color on the old school 706's? I started to order a new handle online but the color seems different.

Is there anybody out there with both that can tell me if I'm imagining this? If I'm not, does anybody have an old school pancake handle for sale?


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't believe the gold has changed any. Maybe yours has faded


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

The gold is different. Just got my new handle in and it almost looks orange in comparison to my old one. The old one hasn't been out in the sun all that much.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yep it's different like posted above. Not even close to the old gold.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Well...if anybody has an old 706 with the black spool and a decent "yellow" gold handle, I'll trade them this brand new handle so my spool and handle will match.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Got one. Obie...you da man. Thank you sir.


----------

